# iron on brand labels



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

might be a dumb question? but, does anyone have any expeirience with using ink jet iron on paper for making your own "tagless" labels. I was thinking that it might be a cheap alternative to the traditional relableing process. but wasnt sure about durabiltiy and print quality?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I know there are quite a few people here who are using "tagless" labels for their shirts. This thread might be a good place to start:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4559

You can also search the forums for "relabeling" to find more threads.


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks a lot for the link, after reading that I think I might get a print gocco system just for screen printing the tagless labels. once thanks for your help


----------

